# Test C, Npp, Dbol cycle!



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

So iv decided to make a log on my current cycle since my last one was a fail. 
These are the compounds and doses im running. 

Test c wk 1-14 (600mg ew)
Npp wk 1-10 (450mg ew)
Dbol wk 1-4 (50mg ed)

Caber wk 2-? ( .5mg twice a week )
Adex as needed 

This is going to be my 2nd real cycle. First one was test dbol , and then I started a npp test cycle wich I didnt finish and stopped short. Im currently in my second week. Im up 5 pounds .
My stats= 5'10, 22yrs, 180.

I will be updating every week.  If anyone woukd like to follow your more then welcome.

Ps. My workout regimen is a 3 day full body workout that was mention by airgee on my other thread wich is a m w f. Schedule .


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

As of today I dont really see much of a change in my body other then a minor increase in mass


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2012)

You won't see much for a little longer.. Mayb wk5.. when strength goes up it will come..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

I kinda figured that. It was just a little update of being in on my cycle for 2 weeks


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 5, 2012)

Gotcha.. dbol should b doing something tho..


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

Luke I said im up 5 pounds . Mostly water.  First week of my diet wasnt all there so my updates should be more dramatic in the following weeks


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 5, 2012)

What are you eating, kid? You didn't say anything about food/calories? Very important. You can't grow much without it.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck on ur cycle. Eat big, train big, get big!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

Consuming over 3200 cals a day. Aboyt 200g of protein and 300-400 g carbs. Eating pretty. Clean and healthy. Just not trying to drive myself crazy because thats where my downfall begins with eating clean.  I will post up an example if my fiod intake next week. Guna b very busy with work this following week.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

And thanks mistah . I sure will


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2012)

I would go longer then 10 weeks with the npp


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 5, 2012)

How long you think I should go Bundy . And why?


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm going 16wks on npp.  18wks with test....


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

This is my second cycle I think thats a bit long no?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> How long you think I should go Bundy . And why?



ill be doing 14 weeks npp get more out of it


----------



## Yaya (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with bundy, if u can run the test/npp 14-16 weeks.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

Ill be pushing the npp to 14 weeks and test c to 16


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

Yaya said:


> I agree with bundy, if u can run the test/npp 14-16 weeks.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ do me a favor n get the fuck off my thread.


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

Do me a favor and shut the fuck up, its a public forums


Go cry somewhere else


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img593/3250/20121209134931.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img26/9417/20121209134849.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img163/7423/20121209134808.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a few before cycle pics to compare to my mid and end cycle pics.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 13, 2012)

Update. Weight has been the same. Diet is getting sloppy. But im def getting stronger in the gym. Due to my sloppy eating and lack of motivation iv decided to go with spongy for 12 weeks


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 14, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> ^^ do me a favor n get the fuck off my thread.



What the fuck is this about? g0 was bringing some enthusiasm and positive vibes to your thread? Spongy is a pro at what he does, but your overall attitude and vibe is rubbing me the wrong way and you have to change this.
I'm certain I sound like an internet tough guy or whatever, but I have little doubt you would benefit from an open hand to the side of your head youngster.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2012)

Lets all be friends


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 14, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> What the fuck is this about? g0 was bringing some enthusiasm and positive vibes to your thread? Spongy is a pro at what he does, but your overall attitude and vibe is rubbing me the wrong way and you have to change this.
> I'm certain I sound like an internet tough guy or whatever, but I have little doubt you would benefit from an open hand to the side of your head youngster.



Just a little misunderstanding from me. And don't let it run you the wrong way bro im not here to fight or argue with anyone about anything and its cool thats your opinion. But about joining spongy.  I sure hope I get the edge I need with his diet.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just go into any diet or training knowing u have to have the commitment to doing it urself. No trainer or nutritionist can help u if u don't have the discipline inside urself. Stick to it and get big bro!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 14, 2012)

Discipline I have. But having someone to setup a diet for me would be a better option. Especially with my schedule around work and gym. Just not easy to get all the cals I need to grow. Also dont like the idea of getting access calories from shakes and protien bars 
And Thanks mistah . Im trying to hit 200lb . Hittin some heavy cardio.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry to rain on your parade but if you think it gets easier because someone simply puts together a diet for you you are sadly mistaken.  we all work and have lives outside the gym.  discipline/commitment is the key...the discipline to do whatever it takes to shop properly, prepare your meals in advance, carry them with you wherever you have to go, eat them wherever and whenever you can, train and then eat some more.  and then do it all over again the next day.  And keep it up for months and months at a time.  Its a lifestyle choice you have to make and those are not made as easily as you obviously think.   you said it yourself -- you  are eating sloppy and lack motivation - that is a lack of discipline.  Its best to identify the real issues and deal with them and not expect miracles from an expert, diet or otherwise.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 14, 2012)

^^agreed.  But putting together a diet is what's making me lack motivation in eating. I figured getting some diet advice would help ease my food perperation.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 15, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img853/6308/20121215122428.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a update of 3 weeks in. Weight hasn't went up much.  But I see myself leaning up a bit andmy shoulders are getting broader.


----------

